# On to New Year - 2023



## debodun (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2022)

Are you more happy or dubious about the coming year?


----------



## Myrtle (Dec 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> Are you more happy or dubious about the coming year?


Oh! Wait! I’m not ready for that!

I must be more dubious!


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> Are you more happy or dubious about the coming year?


Thank you for the question!

Happy. Many things in my life are getting better. Including coping skills, appreciating the moment, etc.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2022)

Optimistic


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 25, 2022)

Myrtle said:


> I must be more dubious!


Dubiosity 101 R Us.


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2022)

2023 and I'm still here.  Will wonders never cease....


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 26, 2022)

Pepper said:


> 2023 and I'm still here.  Will wonders never cease....


I feel the same way  @Pepper  .... it's almost here,  and I'm still here.  Amazing.


----------



## SeniorBen (Dec 26, 2022)

We still have five days (including today) to make it through 2022! I was expecting to see a story about a mass shooting or some other violent act when I woke up this morning. Terrorists seem to take sick pleasure in attacking on holidays.


----------



## Remy (Dec 26, 2022)

Dubious for sure.


----------



## rasmusjc (Dec 26, 2022)

debodun said:


> Are you more happy or dubious about the coming year?


Yes.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 26, 2022)

rasmusjc said:


> Yes.


Happily dubious or dubiously happy?


----------



## officerripley (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 26, 2022)

I'll turn 90 right after the New Year, and that just astounds me.


----------



## jujube (Dec 26, 2022)

It's best expressed in the song "Let The Good Guys Win:


----------



## Lilac (Dec 26, 2022)

Somewhere in between.  I am hoping for the best, but expecting it to hit the fan at some point with a few things.


----------



## Devi (Dec 26, 2022)

I guess as the question is whether I'm *more* happy or dubious, I'd have to say happy. We will carry on with our plans, making the best of things as we can.


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## CallMeKate (Dec 27, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I'll turn 90 right after the New Year, and that just astounds me.


How wonderful!   Here's an early Happy Birthday to you, @Lewkat !


----------



## CallMeKate (Dec 27, 2022)

debodun said:


> Are you more happy or dubious about the coming year?


I tried happy at the beginning of 2020.  And 2021.  And 2022.  I think I'll have to go with dubious this time.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 27, 2022)

Time to let go of old negativities and look forward to new positives!


----------



## Llynn (Dec 27, 2022)

Happy trip around Sol day.


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 27, 2022)

For those who don't partake of alcohol (and everybody else too, of course, lol):


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm dubious about everything in life anymore.  But I hope everyone has a great 2023.


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2022)

I used to be happy thinking a new year would be a fresh start. Now I just think - another year older, more taxes, more personal expenses and who knows what illnesses are coming.


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 28, 2022)

Very happy from a personal standpoint.  Very dubious about the state of the country, and of the world.


----------



## Devi (Dec 28, 2022)

Let me add my wishes for everyone for a Happy New Year. May it be a good one.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Dec 28, 2022)

Of course we all know that in reality simply starting another trip around the Sun changes nothing in the universe or our individual lives. Still, if that gives you reason to celebrate, I wish you well.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 28, 2022)

Five things that will happen this coming year: 

1)  Russia and Ukraine will declare a cease fire and sit down for peace talks.

2)  Covid will damage Xi's standing in China and with the Party, pretty seriously.  

3)  Musk will step down as Twitter CEO to concentrate on Tesla and Space-X.  Twitter will grow and attract advertisers as a result. 

4)  Bitcoin will enjoy a resurgence in the second half of the year.

5)  Pressure on POTUS not to run again will increase after more highly visible gaffes, pratfalls and blunders.  

If I'm right on all five, please send $100 to the Salvation Army on January 1, 2024.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Gaer (Dec 28, 2022)

It was TODAY only the year was 2019.
You were on the phone and whoever you were talking to wished you a Happy New Year!
Remember?
Because you answered, and I quote:  "Oh! 2020 will be the BEST YEAR EVER!"  unquote.
We ALL said that!  haha!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2022)

debodun said:


> I used to be happy thinking a new year would be a fresh start. Now I just think - another year older, more taxes, more personal expenses and who knows what illnesses are coming.


Sixteen tons and what do you get---another day older and deeper in debt

But do you owe your soul to the company store?


----------



## Gaer (Dec 28, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Sixteen tons and what do you get---another day older and deeper in debt
> 
> But do you owe your soul to the company store?


Pepper, You're a nut!  Have a great New Year, my friend!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2022)

Happy New Year to you, (((Gaer))) and all of SF!


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2022)

I have read those were all women riding the horses. Not the band members.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Georgiagranny (Dec 29, 2022)

Sounds to me like some of you need to live in the _now_ instead of projecting how bad things might be in the future. Things could just as easily turn out dandy. Not one of us has a crystal ball; take an AA tip and live a day at a time. Geez.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Sixteen tons and what do you get---another day older and deeper in debt
> 
> But do you owe your soul to the company store?


Not so much, thankfully.


----------



## Bella (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## JaniceM (Dec 30, 2022)

Best wishes and blessings to everyone for the New Year!!!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Dec 30, 2022)

I’m very HAPPY to enter into 2023.
Looking forward to starting my new life in my up coming move.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## SeniorBen (Dec 30, 2022)

2022 was a good year for me, except I'm still not used to writing "2022." I actually verified that that was the correct year after writing that sentence!     It seems surreal that we're up to that many years.

I'm expecting good things in 2023, too. I'm hoping it's good for all the members of SFs, too!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 30, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Sounds to me like some of you need to live in the _now_ instead of projecting how bad things might be in the future. Things could just as easily turn out dandy. Not one of us has a crystal ball; take an AA tip and live a day at a time. Geez.


Yesterday is history.
Tomorrow is a mystery.
Today is a gift.
That's why it's called _the present_!


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Pecos (Dec 31, 2022)

Pepper said:


> 2023 and I'm still here.  Will wonders never cease....


LOL. life around here just would not be the same without you!!


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2022)

New Year's ball drop on TV...then they have an instant replay in case you missed anything.


----------



## Wren (Jan 1, 2023)

New year and a fresh start, I  hope it’s a good year for us all


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## squatting dog (Jan 1, 2023)

Man... I remember 2022 like it was yesterday.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 1, 2023)

Gaer said:


> It was TODAY only the year was 2019.
> You were on the phone and whoever you were talking to wished you a Happy New Year!
> Remember?
> Because you answered, and I quote:  "Oh! 2020 will be the BEST YEAR EVER!"  unquote.
> We ALL said that!  haha!


2020 was, of course the year of Covid where we all wore masks, but do you remember that the world will stop spinning because the date went from 1999 to 2000?

How near is near? 2023 and the earth is still spinning!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2023)




----------

